# Kasper won't eat his kibbles



## *~Pry&Kasper~* (Dec 25, 2008)

Dear All,

I don't know what to do anymore 

My mom spoiled my dog by giving him home cooked food mixed in with his kibbles :doh:
I know that she loves him but I just never wanted him to not want his own food.

Kasper is living with me now.
Friday I got Kasper Buffulo blue for adults large breed since he wasn't eating his wellness core at all my mom said, instead of her just letting me know soon enough she started doing her own thing by cooking for him. Anyway Kasper has been ichy and gets that stuff in his ear so my vet told me why not try something different and see. So I thought ok I will switch never knowing he wouldn't eat it cuz moms was spoiling him with people food. Anyway well the first night he was with me he ate some of the blue mixed with Wellness but after that he just stopped eating at all  so I called my mom and she explaint the whole thing of her mixing a bit of rice and green beans and boiled chicken in with the kibbles.

I got upset but can't do much but telling her that she could have let me know and I would have gotten something else then the wellness. Anyway the damage was already done.

Kasper wants to eat the food that I cook now so when we are having dinner he will wait untill we feed him something off our plate, and mind you I haven't, since I never wanted him to be like this but my mom never listened and she did the exact same thing I told her not to do ...

This morning I put his food again and he would not eat it, he just refuses...

It's been since Friday that my puppy hasn't eaten anything, I don't know what to do, am I bound to feed him cooked food mixed in with the kibbles tonight when I come home and keep doing that always, because I don't want him to starve or is there hope that he will eat if I keep giving him the kibbles and will get hungry enough so he would start eating and understand that this is his food.

Pls help...
I am a student, and spend lots on Kasper because I want him to be healthy by giving him good food and want to see him happy but I just feel like I am failing...:--sad:

A very sad GRF mommy


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

You're not failing. It's just time for some tough love. Put his food down for 15-20 minutes. If he doesn't touch it, pick it up and then put it down for him again later. If he still doesn't eat, pick it up again. Keep doing that until he eats. A healthy dog will not starve himself. He will learn soon enough to eat when food is offered. Also avoid any extra treats until you get him on a good feeding schedule where he is actually eating his meals. However, if he goes another day without eating, I would get him to the vet since he hasn't eaten all weekend. I would want to rule out any underlying medical problems that could be contributing to his lack of appetite.


----------



## *~Pry&Kasper~* (Dec 25, 2008)

ps: there was a point when I wanted to cook for him and I know some people might think it is a good idea, well it is not because when I come home late he is waiting to be fed as to not eating his kibbles that my boyfriend puts for him since he comes home sooner. Also he is 1 yr and 4months and is 70lbs.


----------



## *~Pry&Kasper~* (Dec 25, 2008)

I called my vet this morning since he has seen Kasper and says that if he doesn't eat by tonight I should bring him in the next day. I did tell him that as soon as he smells that I'm cooking he runs over to see if he will get any


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Present his food at meal time, let it down for 10 minutes. If he doesn't eat, pick it up and only offer it again at the next meal time. He is an animal- he will eat when he is hungry and he realizes that nothing better is going to come along. My MIL and FIL had this problem with their cocker spaniel and took to adding wet food to 'bribe' her to eat. It made me so mad because the dog was getting exactly what she wanted and FAT to boot. After months of telling them this, they finally did it and low and behold- it worked!  It is time for tough-love.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Bein' a doggy mom is hard sometimes. Tough love is the way to go. You're not being mean. He won't starve. When he finally realizes that he's not going to get people food, the kibble will be good enough. Remember, you're the boss.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

You can also try adding some "toppers" too it while you break the pattern of him getting people food. I sometimes dress up Ranger's kibble for no other reason than I want to. I've put tuna juice, raw egg, sardines, even just a little a water with his probiotics (not all at once!). Though I will add there's no way Ranger would ever NOT eat his kibble - he loves it too much! He was fairly "meh" about his orijen fish kibble but he goes crazy for his kibble since switching it to Evo red meat so I find myself adding the toppings less. 

If you don't want to go that route...I agree with everyone on the tough love.


----------



## eirepup (Apr 14, 2010)

When Finn was a puppy I had similiar problems he's never been keen on dog food and never cares when I put his food down but will go mad for people food. I used to worry and tried putting gravy and other toppings on it and tried different foods but he'd go off them after a few days too. We never gave him much people food but I stopped giving him any anyway and he started eating more dog food but he's still never gone mad for it. If your dog has no medical reasons not to eat he won't starve himself. Now I just fill his bowl in the morning and he picks at it durng the day and eventually eats it all and I give him some scraps and treats and he will still eat dog food when he gets hungry. Don't worry too much you're not failing your dog will eat if he's hungry he won't starve.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Or just get rid of the food bowl. Use all his kibbles for training or through enrichment kibble-dispensing toys. Like with the food bowl, if he's not wanting to participate, pick up the toy or end the session within 5-10 minutes. (If he's working with it, let him go longer!). 

His current situation isn't horrible. Don't feel so bad. 

Dogs not eating are often overweight and THAT can be of big concern!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Since your guy isn't a tiny puppy, but a strapping 70 lb. 1 y.o, it's time for some 'tough love". Put the dry kibble in his bowl, no extras, no treats, no snacks. He'll eat soon enough.


----------

